# Love this guy’s music



## dgburns (Jan 14, 2019)

So great and no computer.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 15, 2019)

Brilliant. And no computer... as rare as a live gig without a mobile phone being waved around!


----------



## funnybear (Jan 15, 2019)

Seems to simply trigger MIDI patterns from his Digitakt with minimal / no generative sequences. His knob fiddling is minimal and has almost no impact on the performance. 

No different then outputting MIDI from a DAW I would say.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 15, 2019)

Havent listened yet but I just walked around the corner and saw a Yamaha QX5 in the window of a pawn shop.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 15, 2019)

funnybear said:


> Seems to simply trigger MIDI patterns from his Digitakt with minimal / no generative sequences. His knob fiddling is minimal and has almost no impact on the performance.
> 
> No different then outputting MIDI from a DAW I would say.



Great observations and no doubt all true, now let’s see your video  I’m prepared to be equally inspired as my approach feels dull and well practiced.

I like that lack of daw and no samples, change the process, change the outcome. I come from the world of stupid deadlines and sample based playback and daw conforms to picture and this just seemed like a breath of fresh air from that stale paradigm.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 15, 2019)

funnybear said:


> Seems to simply trigger MIDI patterns from his Digitakt with minimal / no generative sequences. His knob fiddling is minimal and has almost no impact on the performance.
> 
> No different then outputting MIDI from a DAW I would say.



Simplicity is sometimes all you need.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 15, 2019)

Wow, good stuff


----------



## funnybear (Jan 15, 2019)

dgburns said:


> Great observations and no doubt all true, now let’s see your video



 my video would be very disappointing as I have only 12 knobs on my entire setup.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 15, 2019)

funnybear said:


> my video would be very disappointing as I have only 12 knobs on my entire setup.



That could read very different on other forums


----------



## funnybear (Jan 15, 2019)

... ok, and a few sliders!


----------



## charlieclouser (Jan 16, 2019)

1986 public-access cable channel jams are coming back in a big way!


----------



## blougui (Jan 16, 2019)

There's an awful lottsa such no computer performances on YT, nowadays. 
Well, good stuff for sure, and funnier to watch than a guy in front of a Apple Screen switching clips on Ableton, but hey, you need sooooo much money and space (hence money) to be able to take the no- DAW road, so no admiration from me at this point.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 16, 2019)

Music? What music? I’m still just looking at that 55...


----------



## Mayur Hegde (Jan 16, 2019)

Love this stuff..


----------



## dgburns (Jan 16, 2019)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Music? What music? I’m still just looking at that 55...



You and me both!

And it can generate more then just bug farts and ticky hihat sequences, who knew?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 16, 2019)

dgburns said:


> You and me both!
> 
> And it can generate more then just bug farts and ticky hihat sequences, who knew?



Do you have a link to that?


----------



## dgburns (Jan 16, 2019)

Ok, My favourite German tinkles the ivories on one here. Fair warning, some people make the 55 sound like shit. This thing sounds like heaven to me, even on my ipad.

Ehsan Gelsi makes this thing sing imho. No one noticed the moog poly?

-It’s really good- ... well ya


----------

